# Poetry & Literature > English Poetry >  Do Not Stand At My Grave

## Miss_Sweet

Do not stand at my grave and weep,
I am not there, I do not sleep.
I am in a thousand winds that blow,
I am the softly falling snow.
I am the gentle showers of rain,
I am the fields of ripening grain.
I am in the morning hush,
I am in the graceful rush

Of beautiful birds in circling flight,
I am the starshine of the night.
I am in the flowers that bloom,
I am in a quiet room.
I am in the birds that sing,
I am in each lovely thing.

Do not stand at my grave and cry,
I am not there. I do not die.

----------


## Aleena

nice...  :Smile:

----------


## Excruciating-Pain

nice one :Smile:

----------


## *Fatima*

nice

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Thnx  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Very nice :givefl;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Thnx :givefl;

----------


## Mr_cool

beautiful post....

----------


## Miss_Sweet

thnx :givefl;

----------


## NInA

It's superb.....It's marvellous....It's a perfect post of the day i've read today.  :Smile: 

Thx for sharing!

----------


## rockydada

wow that was cool one.

----------


## Mr_cool

thx for sharing sweety...

----------


## Sporadic

Very nice Naila

Is ko parh kar mujhay aik Joke yaad aaya.

"Agar main mar jaoon, tou ae dost mairay,
Ghumgeen mat hona, Aansoo na bahana, Meri qabar per bhi nahi aana,
Seedhay ooper a jana, Party karain gay"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> It's superb.....It's marvellous....It's a perfect post of the day i've read today. 
> 
> Thx for sharing!


Thanx :givefl;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Very nice Naila
> 
> Is ko parh kar mujhay aik Joke yaad aaya.
> 
> "Agar main mar jaoon, tou ae dost mairay,
> Ghumgeen mat hona, Aansoo na bahana, Meri qabar per bhi nahi aana,
> Seedhay ooper a jana, Party karain gay"



hahahahha :rolling;

lolz nice joke  :Big Grin:

----------


## grendel

Wow, you write very well! Who are your favourite poets?

----------


## Sporadic

> Originally Posted by Sporadic @ Tue Dec 13, 2005 1:24 pm
> 
> Very nice Naila
> 
> Is ko parh kar mujhay aik Joke yaad aaya.
> 
> "Agar main mar jaoon, tou ae dost mairay,
> Ghumgeen mat hona, Aansoo na bahana, Meri qabar per bhi nahi aana,
> Seedhay ooper a jana, Party karain gay" 
> ...


Thanx for liking it Naila  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Nemo problemo :P

----------


## kshmir

so true!

----------


## Miss_Sweet

thnx  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## INFATUATED

Nice Efforts

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Thnx

----------


## Khawar

The first stanza is so damn touchy...............thanks alot for sharing.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:Smile:  thnx for liking

----------

